# Happy anniversaire - joyeux Birthday Gonzalo !!!



## Punky Zoé

_Aujourd'hui Gonzalo se met sur son trente-et-un 

 Joyeux anniversaire GÕnzalŎ !!!   
_​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« Autour de lui le gros salaud semait sursauts dans les trains.
Joie aux ans si verts, cher Gôô au salon ! »

Fée lit : ce cou me plaît, à nous ! (euh... )

Tiens, si tu reconnais ce monsieur, t'auras même droit à une bisette en prime.


----------



## geve

*Joyeux anniversaire, *
*Joyeux anniversaire, *
*Joyeux anniversaire gOnzalO, *
Joyeux anniversaire !  

C'est un beau cadeau que je te fais là, tu sais. C'est pas souvent qu'on m'entend chanter !


----------



## ewie

*A very feliz cumpleaños from me too, Gonzalo.  (We haven't seen you in English Only for a while ~ when are you coming back?)*
*Best wishes ~ ewie*


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Gonzalo,

On se croise moins depuis que t'as renoncé à lire les écrivains québécois, après un certain Dostie  mais j'ai appris par la bande que c'était ton anniversaire. 

Alors à la québécoise... *Bonne fête!*  

Cadeau pour tes *31* ans


----------



## Calamitintin

Feliz cumpleaños, 
te deseamos a ti, 
cumpleaños feliz Gonzalo, 
que los cumplas feliz!


----------



## Perhonorificus

À vous que je ne connais pas, joyeux anniversaire du jour où vous êtes sorti des entrailles de votre mère!


----------



## gvergara

Chers amis:

Maintenant je suis au boulot, c'est pour ca que je peux pas vous remercier comme il le faut, mais je le ferai "personnellement", ne vous en faites pas... 

Can you speak French, my dear Ewie... ? sinon, don't wory, you'll soon hear from me. 
Thank you all, je vous aime tous.

Gonzalo


----------



## ewie

Oui je parle le français ~ je comprends parfaitement ce que tu dis.  Bon courage au boulot


----------

